# brauch hilfe für ein spiel



## Stitch (13. März 2010)

*brauch hilfe für ein spiel*

hallo da mein bruder bald geburtstag hat möchte ich ihm was gutes tun und ein spiel schenken. 
mein problem is , es sollte schwierig, anspruchsvoll und sehr schwer sein. 
da ich s satt habe ihn sagen zu hören dass er nich gefordert wurde und das spiel nach wenigen tagen oder knapp nem monat durch hatte.
Er hatt NFS , NFS CArbon, Spellforce alle teile  mit add ons , FAllOUT 3 schon durch und meint es war nich so der renner, nix wo er sagt boah das is geil. zur zeit hat er DRAGON Age angefangen . 
er steht mehr auf rollenspiele, will kein WOW , keine rennspiele und simms oder anno auch nich sein ding.
brauche da ma eure erfahrungen und beurteilungen, was es sein könnte.
bitte nich diskussion anfangen was er für idiot is oder ähnliches.

für alles offen und dankbar


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. März 2010)

*AW: brauch hilfe für ein spiel*

Supreme Commander 1 mit einen Mod nahmens Sorian KI dann hat er einiges zu tun. 

Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts anspruchsvolles ein.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (13. März 2010)

*AW: brauch hilfe für ein spiel*

Wenn Du für alles offen bist und etwas anspruchsvolles suchst, dann empfehle ich Dir/Deinem Bruder die Gothic Reihe. Diese ist einer der besten Rollenspiele die es gab/gibt. Vor allem Gothic 1, oder Gothic 2 mit dem Addon "Die Nacht des Raben" ist sehr fordernd und man muss sehr genau überlegen was man tut. 

Mit den Texturpatches wurde die Grafik erneuert und mit diversen Mods (alle zu finden aud worldofgothic.de) ist es immer wieder ein Vergnügen die Abenteuer des Namenlosen Helden zu erleben. Außerdem habe ich bis jetzt noch kein RPG gefunden, dass die geballte und mitreißende Atmosphäre von Gothic erreicht.

Vielleicht wäre ja noch Risen zu erwähnen. Die einen fanden es leicht, andere zu schwer. Ist auf jeden Fall etwas aktuelles mit einem aktionreichem Kampfstil. Der Nachteil an Risen ist nur, es ist etwas zu kurz. Man spielt es nicht an einem Tag durch, aber braucht auch keine 4 Wochen.


----------



## Stitch (15. März 2010)

*AW: brauch hilfe für ein spiel*

hier kann zu. is glücklich mit dragon age zzt.


----------

